# Discord/Telegram Invite Thread



## Judge Spear (Apr 24, 2018)

Since there are numerous threads sharing links to servers, we can just get a mega thread for it and freely post/bump as needed. It should make things easier than just making a new thread for each individual server only for it to get pushed down to the bottom of the page with a ton of other threads between them. And it'll help members who just want to browse for communities to simply address a master list. 
(I recommend this thread gets stickied to help make it more accessible.)

If you host a server, post it here with a name and it's specific focus, if any, even if you've made a thread already. Since minors are allowed on these forums, for their safety, do be sure to mark if it is NSFW.


----------



## Volity (May 5, 2018)

We are a community accepting everyone and anyone. We have 21 members at the time of posting.

Text Channels: Chat, Game chat, Venting, RP, User and Internet art, User and Internet Videos and Suggestions.

Voice Channels: 2 General Voice, 3 for Gaming as a group and 2 Music.

Please feel free to join: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Simo (May 6, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> Since there are numerous threads sharing links to servers, we can just get a mega thread for it and freely post/bump as needed. It should make things easier than just making a new thread for each individual server only for it to get pushed down to the bottom of the page with a ton of other threads between them. And it'll help members who just want to browse for communities to simply address a master list.
> (I recommend this thread gets stickied to help make it more accessible.)
> 
> If you host a server, post it here with a name and it's specific focus, if any, even if you've made a thread already. Since minors are allowed on these forums, for their safety, do be sure to mark if it is NSFW.



Good idea here. Maybe they can even make a separate section for Discord posts? But I like the idea of a place to 'contain' Discord related posts; sometimes Community Discussion becomes 90% of posts about this or that Discord Server, or 'issues' with them, so to have one place to list them would be handy. I think one might also post invites in the RP section, as some RPs are set up and based on their own servers...but I'm all for this 'mega-thread' idea. Funny, almost posted about it earlier today : )


----------



## Uncle Jackalope (May 12, 2018)

We are a new furry discord server with almost 50 members. We are strictly 16+ and people not that age or over will be removed. 
We offer various channels including, but not limited to: General chats, Various art channels, NSFW channels, Roleplay and Serious discussion channels for politics, etc.
We also have colour roles, species roles, and gender roles, etc.
Our Staff is friendly and open to our member's suggestions.

Link: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

We also have future plans to host contests with art prizes and etc


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 13, 2018)

DedicatedPassion is an oddly named furry server that welcomes any variety of fur. We are a very high-tolerance community and accept anyone. After all, I'm   a feral, not about to discriminate against, say, those into vore, or little furs, etc. We have SFW and NSFW sections, for whatever mood you're in, and way more than enough channels to suit any conversation.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Denji (May 13, 2018)

Furries in a Hurry is a Discord channel that was originally dedicated to the Twitch streamer FurryInAHurry/Dan the only thing relating to him here is a stream announcement you can turn off and the fact that he's the owner.

As of now the server has 236 members and quite a few regulars, but we are always looking to expand!
The chats aren't as active as we would like so anyone at all can join, even if you're not a fan of the stream!
We have General channels, games channels, art channels, memes, music along with various voice chats and more!
It's not a furry-only server and we do have a few non-fur, but none are of them are in any way annoying or disrespectful toward furries.

I look forward to seeing you in the chats!

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## dremermika (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey there all, hope I'm doing this right as far as I can tell this seems to be the right place to post. I'm Mika ( Userpage of DreamerMika -- Fur Affinity [dot] net ) and I wanted to find more people for my Discord, generally a varied use discord with what I hope are a lot of emotes that people will like as well as lovely people I've been happily gathering over the almost year it's been around.

The discord was originally made in reference to a still existing F-List fantasy story focused channel called the Lands of Undur I made, feel free to ignore the RP side of this discord as many people on there have no involvement with that part despite the discord sharing the same name, though details about this channel can be found on the discord as well.

In general we're a friendly bunch and pro LGBT server, most of happy to talk about a lot of things and are understanding of folk who can be nervous to integrate themselves with things. We don't have a political channel as in text political should be kept on the low down though civil discussion in voice is allowed, most of us on there are left but we're not folk that bite another person's head off for saying something wrong, we're more the sort to try help people out more. We do also have a voice chat text channel which people post @here in to tell others that they'd like to hang out in voice so if that's not of interest to you we've provided info on joining as to what people can do.

The Discord is for 18 or above due to it's connections with F-List and some NSFW content being posted in specific categorized channels.

Certainly hope to chat and meet some fresh faces: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Asher Grey (Dec 23, 2018)

Hey, I might as well post it here. Just Art is a SFW furry server that focuses on art, whether you're just looking to begin drawing, have drawn for years, or just want to hang out. There's roles for commissions and trades and such. We also have regular art raffles for YCHs and busts, sometimes even envelopes full of stickers if folks are comfortable sharing a mailing address with a mod. 

We have about 130 members right now, if you're looking for friendly folks, you can join here: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

edit: accidentally pasted a screenshot into first post, too lazy to delete it properly


----------



## Battle Foxxo (Dec 23, 2018)

Got my discord here if yall wanna join, everyone is welcome! Not furry focused but we welcome all. Lots of art events and giveaways! Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Darkeye (Dec 24, 2018)

I have a telegram I’m hoping to start off. Judgement free with darker kinkier interests GAY NSFW
looking to share self made not nsfw pics and videos, art and stories. Rate my pic games and all around fun. Pm me for the link!

NO CHILDREN OR ANYTHING OF THAT NATURE
No blood or scat.


----------



## fourur (Dec 26, 2018)

link are dead


----------



## Shini Wulf (Dec 26, 2018)

Spoiler: NSFW Warning! Strictly Taboo Telegram Group



*The Furry Forest of Taboo Wonders!*
Furry Forest of Taboo Wonders

*Who We Are:*
Welcome to the world where all of your taboo fantasies are appreciated. Ageplay, incest, kinks of all types welcome.

*Our Community Guidelines:*
First and foremost, it should be mentioned that this is intended to be a sanctuary for everyone. This means that users who intentionally offend and upset the community will be swiftly dealt with. 
Having said that, the most important rule here is NO KINK-SHAMING!
This channel is intended to be a paradise for those who's interests are societally taboo. As such, everyone should feel comfortable to express themselves freely.
We do recognize the laws that are in place and do not wish to have this group shut down for silly violations. As such, any images/gifs/videos that are obviously child pornography will be deleted, and the posting user will be banned.
Having said that, Cub/Shota is quite welcome here!
These community guidelines will change as the community sees need. It is the user's responsibility to be aware of these rules.


----------



## Vassoline (Jan 6, 2019)

BahgDaddy said:


> DedicatedPassion is an oddly named furry server that welcomes any variety of fur. We are a very high-tolerance community and accept anyone. After all, I'm   a feral, not about to discriminate against, say, those into vore, or little furs, etc. We have SFW and NSFW sections, for whatever mood you're in, and way more than enough channels to suit any conversation.
> 
> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Your invite link expired oof


----------

